# Calcium deposits



## Goatzrule (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey all, 

I have a doe that I bought on Saturday. She is absolutely perfect

Today I went to milk her and one of the teats seemed to have a pea like thing right inside the tip of her teat. I believe it could be a calcium deposit. Its blocking the milk flow, I was able to get enough milk out so shes not uncomfortable, maybe 3/4 of that side. 

How do I get the pea like thing out? Will it go away on its own? Its there something Ican do to try and break it up?


----------



## Goatzrule (Apr 12, 2018)

I read that someone used a hook to break it up, I dont think i trust myself that much. I dont want to leave her full! She has such a nice udder I dont want to leave it half full


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 12, 2018)

Are you sure it is not mastitis? Usually if there is a clump in the udder it is bcz of that. But, lets hope it is just a calcium deposit, like you were saying.


----------



## Goatzrule (Apr 12, 2018)

Definitely calcium deposit. Its sharp like a stone. Moves and blocks the orifice. NOt hot at all and milk comes out normal


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 12, 2018)

Basically, what your looking at is a little piece of calcium that is attached by a string to the inside of the udder somewhere . What does work on goats is a very fine metal crochet hook – the kind that’s fine enough to hook up a run on a silk stocking. Sterilise it and introduce through the teat orifice, feeding gently up the teat canal, rotating slightly as you ease it up, then just as slowly rotate it out again. Your aim is not to hook the ‘pea’ but to break its thread, so that next time you milk, it will come out. Or it will retreat loose into the milk reservoir so you can get the milk out. Sometimes you have to repeat this manoeuvre if it doesn’t work the first time.


----------

